# Need Rally Fix - Outdoor Leisure Show, Shepton Mallet?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Only been to one Meet (Amboise) and one Rally (Pickering) so far, but feeling the need to get us booked up for another Rally so that we can meet some more of you guys.

There's not a lot happening up here in Scotland so it looks like we'll need to travel.

Thinking about Shepton Mallet Show Rally in January, it's an 800 round mile trip for us, so is this show a decent size and worth the journey (we only have Pickering to compare it to, which we enjoyed).

Thanks


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hezbez

It's difficult to compare Shepton in January to other shows because unlike all the others it's an indoor show. This does limit its size somewhat but many regular attendees will tell you that they really enjoy the show. It tends to be a good show for anyone buying a used M/H, three years ago we had five MHF members buy a M/H from there (and there were only 25 of us in the group). It's also a really good opportunity to blow the cobwebs out after all the over-indulgence over Christmas and the New Year.

I'm not sure I'd do a 800 mile round trip just to attend any M/H show, you must be desperate for a "fix" but why not combine it with a couple of days in Bath or Bristol? Both nearby excellent venues for a winter break.

If you do want to come, make sure you book up soon if you want a hook-up (strongly advisable in January).


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Ken.

If we decide to come we would need to do some add ons to make it worthwhile. Like you say Bath and Bristol sound good.
I'm off to reserarch camping sites in those areas (may not be many open in January).

Will be in touch to confirm as soon as I know time off from work, decide etc.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hezbez

Another suggestion for somewhere to visit would be Oxford. The C&CC site is well sited to allow easy access to public transport into the city and Oxford is a good place to spend a couple of days in the winter, lots of things to see. Check opening status of the site first though as they're doing an upgrade this winter. Maybe then find a CL or CS near Blenheim and do a tour around the house? I know Oxford is well away from Shepton but will be on your way home.
Whilst on the subject of stately homes, there is also Longleat, although the CC site is closed there are a few CLs around the area and it's only half an hour from Shepton.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

gaspode said:


> It's difficult to compare Shepton in January to other shows because unlike all the others it's an indoor show. This does limit its size somewhat but many regular attendees will tell you that they really enjoy the show. It tends to be a good show for anyone buying a used M/H, three years ago we had five MHF members buy a M/H from there (and there were only 25 of us in the group). It's also a really good opportunity to blow the cobwebs out after all the over-indulgence over Christmas and the New Year.


We still have lots of space at this show and Stone Leisure are now taking bookings, so go on put your names down.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=242

You will enjoy this early trip out in the motorhome, meeting other members and getting all those bits and peices that you never knew you needed :lol: :lol:

If you feel the cold a hook-up is available see this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=72515


----------

